# First trip over the channel



## Vickywok (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi 
We have had our van for 3 years tootling around UK. Mostly wild camping.
I'm sure this has been asked several times but looking for advice on spending 6 weeks in Portugal in October to November.
We will probably cross to Santander for various reasons.
Ideally we like a simple life in the van wild camping walking (2 dogs with us) bike riding and a nice vista.
Any route suggestions or spots to camp where we won't be a problem to anyone. Moving on after a 2-3 nights.
We will of course need to service the van every couple of nights or so.
Many thanks


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 22, 2018)

Our POIs cover Portugal and Spain with many options to choose from. Using the online POI Map is a good start ...


----------



## izwozral (Jul 22, 2018)

Pauljenny are our resident experts on Portugal, he will probably be along shortly. Good luck and have a great time.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 22, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Pauljenny are our resident experts on Portugal, he will probably be along *shortly*. Good luck and have a great time.



Bit harsh


----------



## alcam (Jul 22, 2018)

Vickywok said:


> Hi
> We have had our van for 3 years tootling around UK. Mostly wild camping.
> I'm sure this has been asked several times but looking for advice on spending 6 weeks in Portugal in October to November.
> We will probably cross to Santander for various reasons.
> ...



I usually do it every 15000 miles or so


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 22, 2018)

if you asked where not to miss you would get a hundred different plans best plan on pootling down either the coast or the border then algarve & run for home , but fair warning when we planned this route couple of years ago we never did reach the algarve just diverted by so many lovely camping opportunities , you have to get out of spain first & where you get of the boat is the medieval town of Santillana del mar home of the inquisition free camping by the tourist office , then a lovely aire at the elephant park at carbeceno another full day gone on the cable cars , into portugal braganca , montsaraz. barragems de nisa etc + numerous others


----------



## Vickywok (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks to everyone so far.
I should have been a bit more specific
I'm looking for favourite spots/routes.

Alcam I meant a water stop toilet etc...
Cheers all


----------



## Vickywok (Jul 22, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Of course? Seems crazy to me. With two of us, we find that the water tank lasts eight days. The toilet cassette lasts four days. We carry a spare in a plastic box in the boot. So we need to find somewhere every eight days, though to be honest, we tend to empty/fill as the opportunity arises, so it is very often much sooner than that.
> 
> If you still need to empty/fill every two days after three years experience, I wonder why. Do you flush half a gallon of water each time you use the toilet?




We empty where ever we can. It's actually water we need. We do usually last 4 days for emptying toilet but I was really looking for favoured routes or overnight spots.


----------



## witzend (Jul 22, 2018)

Vickywok said:


> Hi
> I'm sure this has been asked several times but looking for advice on spending 6 weeks in Portugal in October to November.
> We will probably cross to Santander for various reasons.
> Many thanks



First stop at the Elephant park easy first days drive, next Palencia then Braganza Your in Portugal now next Almedia then Villa vela do Radeo, Nisa, Monsaraz services at all


----------



## witzend (Jul 26, 2018)

*Just remembered*

Just remembered instead of Palencia theres a town before on the main road called Torqumanda with a nice easier to reach aire than Palencia


----------



## Beemer (Jul 26, 2018)

We have done Spain and Portugal the last few years, but never got any further down Portugal than Porto.
We use aires for 2-3 days then campsite for 1 or 2, but we only have two weeks at a time so Porto is far enough for that time period.
Although we have planned and used the POI file, many times we have come across other parking locations that we did not plan, just found them, stopped for lunch but not sure if overnight would be possible there, so could not report on it.

My advice would be to have an idea (ish) of where you wish to go, city wise or coastal and explore.


----------

